# I have many gold pins and one problem.



## Remulis (May 30, 2011)

Hello!

I have gold pins from computer parts and I have one question about refining this pins.

On goldrecovery.us page I watched video on the dissolution of gold flakes from PCB's fingers.
And can I use the same method for my pins ?


Thanks a lot, and I apologize for my mistakes in English, because I don't speak English every day.


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2011)

Look for the video on the same site (Lazer Steve's) about the sulfuric cell.
That would probably be a better choice for you to do the pins. You will need
to get a copper screen to hold the pins in.

Jim


----------



## Remulis (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Jim.

I have one more question. Because I can not understand exactly what Steve said.

When the electrolysis is finished, the gold from the pins will be in the form of sludge on the bottom of the container?


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2011)

Yes it will look like a black sludge, don't let that fool you. Its gold.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2011)

There is some reading in the Tutorial Question/Comments section;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=7695

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=9706

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=3001

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 18, 2011)

Black powder from the cell

Steve


----------



## Remulis (Jan 5, 2012)

And when dry black sludge I must dissolve it in HCL-CL ?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't let the sludge dry out (something I learned along the way). Once you have decanted the water rinses off of the settled sludge simple proceed to the HCl-Cl or AR stage.

Steve


----------



## Remulis (Jan 10, 2012)

What am I doing wrong?

Have separated some black sludge, to see if it dissolves in 38% Hydrochloric acid and bleach. Dissolved sludge and the filtration of impurities added to a dilute solution of sodium dissolved pyrosulphite and nothing upset with the solution. The solution changed color from gold to clear and nothing else. Maybe my sample was too small?


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 10, 2012)

What does a stannous chloride test reveal on your solution?

It sounds to me like you might be right, you have used too small of a batch of pins? I had this happen on my last batch of fingers... too much dilution of my AuChloride and not enough Au finger flakes, so when I added SMB the liquid clouded gray then cleared and it's very hard to see- but there are little bits of precipitate on the bottom.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 10, 2012)

I could be wrong but I think you were supposed to dissolve the black powder in Hydrochloric acid and Bleach!

Wait till a more experenced member comes along to give you advice before you try anything else. Because mixing the wrong things could be very dangerous.


----------



## Remulis (Jan 10, 2012)

I dissolve sludge in 100-150ml HCl-Cl, but it's really not much, maybe half tea spoon.

what do you mean about stannous chloride test ?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 10, 2012)

Remulis said:


> what do you mean about stannous chloride test ?



Have you read Hoke's book yet? Her book will teach you about stannous chloride test. A search of stannous on the forum will also.

Jim


----------



## Remulis (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok. I read something about stannous chloride test and i doing it. But i can't add it to my solution (AuCl + SMB) ?


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 10, 2012)

Lazersteve's Stannous Chloride Recipe and Testing Results link:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=5271&p=45030#p45030


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 11, 2012)

Remulis said:


> Ok. I read something about stannous chloride test and i doing it. But i can't add it to my solution (AuCl + SMB) ?


Do *NOT add stannous chloride to your solution*. Instead, take a drop sample from your solution, which would then be tested with a drop of stannous chloride. I like using a spot plate, but you can test in a white plastic spoon, or even on a piece of white paper.

Do everything you can to avoid combining tin with solutions unless you are testing samples. 

Harold


----------



## Remulis (Jan 11, 2012)

Stannous chloride test shows me dark purple/black result. I dissolve more black sludge in HCl-Cl and dilute 3 times in tap water. When i add smb its no reaction (maybe the solutnion is much white)


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 11, 2012)

It's possible you still have too much chlorine in the solution. Try heating it to just below boiling for 30 minutes. The chlorine will gas off. 

Let the solution cool. Some gold may start to drop upon cooling but you'll probably need to add some more SMB.


----------



## Remulis (Jan 11, 2012)

It is no difference I add powder SMB? or dissolve it in water ?


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 11, 2012)

No. I have used it both ways with similar results.


----------



## Remulis (Jan 12, 2012)

After boiling solution change colour to "brown" . And stannous chloride test shows me brown/black colour. I see some brown powder on the bottom


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 12, 2012)

Remulis said:


> After boiling solution change colour to "brown" . And stannous chloride test shows me brown/black colour. I see some brown powder on the bottom



It is hard to understand what you doing. How many pins have you processed? You shouldn't be boiling the solution, were you getting rid of the excess chlorine? Did you mix any SMB in the solution before the brown powder appeared? That brown powder may be gold depending on what you have done.
Can you post pictures? They may help.

Jim


----------



## Remulis (Jan 12, 2012)

I have processed 4,5 kg of pins, but I dissolved in HCl-Cl only half of black sludge what I get from electrolytic process. I don't boiled the solution, when bubbles comming up I stopped the heating. I added some SMB before heating and after.
Tommorow I upload some photos of my "chemical experiments"

Maybe I added too little SMB?


----------



## Smack (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like a mess to me. Hard to tell exactly what you have going on here. If you processed all those pins in HCL/CL that was your first mistake aside from jumping the gun. Your supposed to run through Hydrochloric and peroxide first, aka acid/peroxide, HCL/CL is for dissolving your gold after all the base metals have been dealt with.

And you don't add SMB while your mix is hot. Did you buy Steve's dvd on this method?


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2012)

I am not sure of your problem, but from what I can see, it maybe that you do not know the brown powder being precipitated is your gold.


----------



## Remulis (Jan 13, 2012)

Smack- I must "wash" the black sludge from electrolyze process in acid peroxide first?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 13, 2012)

Remulis said:


> Smack- I must "wash" the black sludge from electrolyze process in acid peroxide first?



No, I don't think he caught the fact that you ran the pins in a sulfuric cell first. 

Jim


----------



## Remulis (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, it's true. I put the pin right away and drove sulfuric acid electrolysis. If it was a mistake, what can I do about it now?

Today I bought the Lazersteve dvd's about gold. I think I know something about them recovery of gold from all the electronic components.


----------

